# List: of how much it cost to get your car serviced in a main dealer.



## skyblue (8 Mar 2007)

Hi,
I think it would be interesting to start a thread on how much it cost to get your car serviced in a main dealer. I propose the following format: I will enter my last service to kick this off. I dont think we should include non-main dealers in this ie saying my mate serviced it for €50 as this is not a like for like transaction. _Edited to with Blue suggestions below._ 

*Car:* Skoda Superb
*Model:* 1.9 Diesel Expression
*Service:* 16000KM
*What was done: *Oil Changed, Oil Filter Changed, All checks for 16000KM service. 
*Cost:* 127 Euro including VAT
*Name of Garage;* Monaghan and Sons Ltd. Castlebar Co. Mayo


----------



## Guest120 (8 Mar 2007)

*Re: Service Costs*

Meaningless without saying what was done in the service and whether spurious or branded parts were used.


----------



## skyblue (8 Mar 2007)

*Re: Service Costs*



Bluetonic said:


> Meaningless without saying what was done in the service and whether spurious or branded parts were used.


 

I included the miles so people can get an idea to compare against. I assume main dealers are using the correct parts.


----------



## Guest120 (8 Mar 2007)

*Re: Service Costs*



skyblue said:


> I assume main dealers are using the correct parts.



Spurious parts are also 'correct' parts.


----------



## Carpenter (8 Mar 2007)

*Re: Service Costs*

*Car:* Opel Astra SXi
*Model:* 1.4 petrol
*Service:* 14000KM
*What was done: *Oil and filter change, check all fluid levels, top up washer bottle, visual check of brakes, moving parts etc, all as per service booklet. Rotate tyres and replace damaged number plate.
*Cost:* 125 Euro including VAT (rounded down from €127)
*Name of Garage:* Lewis Opel, Portlaoise
*Date:* End January


----------



## Olly64 (8 Mar 2007)

*Re: Service Costs*

wow i always pay over €300 each time in mitsubishi main dealer, limerick/kilkenny/carlow, i thought this was normal, i will get the receipt and post a more detailed description tomorrow, this is a great thread


----------



## soy (8 Mar 2007)

*Re: Service Costs*

my local ford garage has pricing menus for routine service items. Annual service (10k) is 126 euro

http://www.dennehys.ie/WebPage7562.html


----------



## winston smit (8 Mar 2007)

*Re: Service Costs*

hi all 

i hope you don't mind me hi-jacking your thread slightly, but I'm about to make a decision on an '06 Saab 9-3. Dad and friends who know more about cars than me and who are VW / toyota fans are telling me that I'm mad to go for a Saab as they're a niche brand and servicing costs will be huge? Is that a myth or are they correct?

Great thread and I apologise in advance if you feel i'm hi-jacking it,


----------



## Yachtie (8 Mar 2007)

*Re: Service Costs*

WOW! Authorised Fiat dealer used to charge me much more for service on my old car (Punto!). They must have taken me for a total idiot!!! (which I clearly was)


----------



## Mr2 (9 Mar 2007)

Service cost vary because the parts replaced vary. First service on most cars at 15,000 kms range from €99 to €135, for oil filter, oil, sump plug washer, screen wash, enviro dis charge and labour inc Vat. 

skyblue I'm not sure why you paid €127 for a first service when there on long life service intervals, 30,000 kms first service. Usually you might change the oil if you wanted but that's about it.

Yachtie, I wouldn't worry about your price until you looked at the receipt again, on the old type punto, normal service on those would include, oil, oil filter, air filter, spark plugs and leads and prob a rocker cover gasket, washer etc. There would be a lot more milage on your car and more parts required.

Best thing to do is read your manual and it will tell you when and what parts are to be replaced. If you get a very low bill ask why? certain parts were not replaced if they were due or a high bill ask for a breakdown of the bill. Always agree a price before you confirm the booking and again when you drop your car off. Allow €10.00 for bulbs etc but any more than that you want a phone call.

If you stick to that you won't go to far wrong, remember if they ring you and say you need add work you can say no and get tyres etc else where when you have more time to shop around.

Winston smit, service cost on saab are high and re-sale value is not great.
But if you stick to the above you'll be okay. At lease if your in the know you won't be to upset if you breakdown etc.


----------



## jrewing (9 Mar 2007)

*Car:* VW Golf
*Model:* 1.4 Comfortline
*Service:* 40,000 km
*What was done: *Standard service for 40,000 km
*Cost:* 168 Euro including VAT
*Name of Garage:* Western Motors, Ennis


----------



## skyblue (9 Mar 2007)

Skoda Superb are not on long life service. Well 06 100BPH model was not. 

Do you think 127 was expensive?


----------



## RS2K (9 Mar 2007)

*Re: Service Costs*



soy said:


> my local ford garage has pricing menus for routine service items. Annual service (10k) is 126 euro
> 
> http://www.dennehys.ie/WebPage7562.html



Same here. I use Lyons of Limerick.


----------



## Mr2 (9 Mar 2007)

All Skoda Superb's are on long life service. With the diesel even the 100 bhp or 77kw. 32,000 kms or two years is the first service interval. You can change the oil mid way if you like but it's up to you, but it's only an oil change. If it has the flexible service intervals set up on the car it could actuall drive up to nearly 50,000 kms with out a service.

€127 is around the normal price for a first service on cars with a 15,000 kms service interval but your one isn't due a service yet so it was an expensive oil change.


----------



## upport (17 Mar 2007)

Great thread....

Ford Mondeo 2.0 TD
01-11-06 :45k km service at Downey Auto Stop ford Main Dealer, Portlaois
Price included replacement car.
oil & filter disposal 
glass cleaner
filter assay-f
filter-primary 
no.plate surround replaced by my requst  €3.00 + vat
tex 5w30 oil x 6
Labour
sundries @ €3.00
Total inc vat :€218.00


----------



## Happy_Harry (18 Mar 2007)

The gf got her car serviced, told her to ask what it would cost and shop around, but obviously she did not.

Would be interesting to hear experiences from other citroen owners to see where I can get it cheaper next time, as I believe this one is over-priced.
*Car:* Citroen C4
*Model:* 1.4 Design
*Service:* 15,000 km
*What was done: *Standard service (oil +filter + windscreen washer etc + change of fuse)
*Cost:* 220 Euro including VAT (272 -52 for valet)
*Name of Garage:* Nobber Motors, Nobber


----------



## colin79ie (20 Mar 2007)

Make: Toyota Corrolla Terra hatchback
Model: 1.4 vvti
Year: 2002
Miles: 38000

Standard service cost 125 euro
Parts: oil, filter, washer fluid, spark plugs, air filter, rear brake shoes.

Total incl. VAT 265 euro
Took a total of 1 hour, absolute rip off.

Kelly's Toyota, Letterkenny.


----------



## Carpenter (20 Mar 2007)

colin79ie said:


> Make: Toyota Corrolla Terra hatchback
> Model: 1.4 vvti
> Year: 2002
> Miles: 38000
> ...


Is this really a rip-off considering the additional parts (plugs and brake shoes) plus labour?


----------



## monkeyboy (20 Mar 2007)

Mines in on the 5th. I shall post here, great idea, especially if it takes off and their is a good archive built up.


----------



## Irish Fire (20 Mar 2007)

colin79ie said:


> Make: Toyota Corrolla Terra hatchback
> Model: 1.4 vvti
> Year: 2002
> Miles: 38000
> ...


 

I don't think that was too bad  to be fair there was more than one person working on the car for it to be done in 1 hour


----------



## JR Rizzo (21 Mar 2007)

*Re: Service Costs*



Yachtie said:


> WOW! Authorised Fiat dealer used to charge me much more for service on my old car (Punto!). They must have taken me for a total idiot!!! (which I clearly was)


 
Uh oh
"Authorized Fiat Dealer" nothing but trouble!

I was also taken for a complete idiot for a couple of years
- always had delays and on-going problems when using several fiat dealers
around country, (sorry, but the fiat warranty doesnt cover this)

I dont understand how official dealer garages can be so bad with their
own products (though it IS fiat after all)
and went down complaint channels which only gave hassle and resulted in waste of time

common sense kicked in eventually, went back to using old independant mechanic and car never ran better (even though its a fiat) 

basically average service cost for fiat punto (inc plugs) dropped from about e250 to e150, and got the honest peace of mind as well

JR.


----------



## monkeyboy (7 Apr 2007)

Make: BMW
Model: 318 Ci
Year: 2000
Miles: 44000

Total service cost 340 euro
Replaced oil filiter& renewed oil, repleced micor filter.
Parts: oil, filter, washer fluid, spark plugs, pollen filter, 

Total incl. VAT 337 euro
Took a total of 1 day away from me any way.

Joe Duffy Main Dealer.

Main concern was that 5l of replecement fuly synthetic oil cost 22e per litre!!

Price included valet that would have cost me 50/70 e and includes loan car of a 5 series for 24hrs.


----------



## techman (9 Apr 2007)

Hyundai Coupe
1.6
2006
30000km service
Oil, Oil filter, Air filter, Pollen filter, usual checks etc.

Total incl. Vat €297.

Monaghan & Sons, Tuam Rd, Galway - Hyundai Main Dealer


----------



## Guest109 (9 Apr 2007)

here in co down i supplied the filter and oil got a local mechenic to do job,cost 5 pounds sterling car was a renault scenic


----------



## upport (9 Apr 2007)

ainya said:


> here in co down i supplied the filter and oil got a local mechenic to do job,cost 5 pounds sterling car was a renault scenic


I know a guy who would sort the car for the price of a few pints but the thread is about 'how much it costs to get your car serviced in a main dealer'.


----------



## bagoftricks (9 Apr 2007)

2005 BWW 3 Series 
42k 
E647 

Usual oil change, filters etc, New brake pads. 

Frank Keane, Naas Road


----------



## upport (9 Apr 2007)

bagoftricks said:


> 2005 BWW 3 Series
> 42k
> E647
> 
> ...


Phew.BMW Service Inclusive @ €995 for 100k km/5yr routine service seems attractive option.


----------



## gebbel (9 Apr 2007)

*Car: *VW Passat (2002)
*Model: *1.9TDI STANDARD
*Service: *117,000KM (~73,000 miles)
*What was done: *Full VW standard Service, Replaced coolant temp. sensor, Topped up coolant, Checked, cleaned and adjusted brakes
*Cost: *€280.41  (parts €93.30 + labour €153.75 + VAT €33.36)
*Name of garage: *Kierans Motors, Drogheda, Co. Louth
*Date: *02/2007


----------



## upport (16 Apr 2007)

2003 Ford Focus (33000 miles)
1.4 petrol
Garage Downey Auto Stop,Portlaois
Replacement car
Service
all lights + levels checked
oil & filter disposal
glass cleaner
oil filter
air filter
tex 5w30 oil x 4
sundries €3.00
drive belt
Price including vat=€175.00


----------



## ButtermilkJa (16 Apr 2007)

Wow, this is agreat thread. My 02 Hyundai Coupe is up for a service soon and I dropped into the main dealer in Airside to enquire about the cost and they told me it would be a minimum of €350 for a basic service. Any parts needed after that is obviously extra. Seems a bit expensive to me? Only 37k on the clock.


----------



## jake108 (17 Apr 2007)

ButtermilkJa said:


> Wow, this is agreat thread. My 02 Hyundai Coupe is up for a service soon and I dropped into the main dealer in Airside to enquire about the cost and they told me it would be a minimum of €350 for a basic service. Any parts needed after that is obviously extra. Seems a bit expensive to me? Only 37k on the clock.


 
Recently bought a 02 Coupe. Not due to be serviced yet but E350 minimum is pretty expensive. I'll let you know if mine's the same.


----------



## gianni (17 Apr 2007)

Mrs G's car: 

FIAT Punto 63K miles (01)

Pre NCT test 39.64

Oil (semi-synth) 19.00
Oil filter 10.00
Fuel filter 8.00
Air filter 12.00
4 s plugs 18.00
3 wiper blades 24.00
Timing belt kit 45.00
2 parking light bulbs 5.00
Light alignment 26.43
Wheel alignment 35.24
2 tyres (cheapy brand) 77.68
Rocker gasket cover 18.00
Fluids 6.00
Labour 230.00

all excluding VAT... with VAT total = € 657.00  (although if the NCT / Timing belt / tyre costs are removed the figure is closer to €350)


----------



## gebbel (17 Apr 2007)

A timing belt replacement is a big job....it apparently takes 1 man 4 hours to do. It`s not the part here, it`s the labour cost


----------



## ButtermilkJa (17 Apr 2007)

If you got the timing belt changed and a service all for €657 then that's pretty good.


----------



## Killter (18 Apr 2007)

180 in galway-a well known nationwide garage that are rip offs. always call you back for something extraalways.


----------

